# Kostenpflichtige Telefonnummern beschaffen?



## Augustinus (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wie bitte kann man solche Telefonnummern bekommen?
Sind denn nicht die Nutzer verpflichtet Preise anzugeben?
Wie hoch darf der maximale Kostenfaktor sein?
Wie teuer ist ein socher Anschluss?
Wird nach Anrufen, Minuten oder nach Zeiträumen (Monat) abgerechnet?
Wie verdienen diese Scharlatane damit Geld? 


Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Antwort darauf geben.

VG Augustinus


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Telefonnummern beschaffen?*

So eine Nummer kann sich jeder schalten lassen, grundlegende Grenzen sind mir nicht bekannt, ab einer gewissen Größenordnung wirds aber schwierig.
Bei den Anschlußkosten gibts verschiedene Modelle. Schau Dich einfach mal im Netz um, dann wirst Du etliches dazu finden.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Februar 2011)

*AW: Kostenpflichtige Telefonnummern beschaffen?*



Augustinus schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Antwort darauf geben.


Da hat dir mit der Internetrecherche der Heiko schon den entscheidenden Hinweis gegeben. Zusätzlich lohnt es sich natürlich auch, bei der für Mehrwertnummern zuständigen Behörde vorbei zu schaun: Bundesnetzagentur Nummernverwaltung


----------

